# W: Finally, I have a loom.



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I received my "new" used Kromski 24" RH loom. I am in the process of setting it up. 
I picked up some 2 ply cone carpet wool (from DBNY) for a steal and so will try to do my first warping tomorrow. 
Then off to some practice weaving. 
I'll see if any of that reading I have been doing this past month pays off.

I have to pay attention to the knitting I have promised others at the same time, but it's going to be a challenge with my new toy.

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DanielS said:


> I received my "new" used Kromski 24" RH loom. I am in the process of setting it up.
> I picked up some 2 ply cone carpet wool (from DBNY) for a steal and so will try to do my first warping tomorrow.
> Then off to some practice weaving.
> I'll see if any of that reading I have been doing this past month pays off.
> ...


Congratulations! Have fun with it and ask away with questions. Many here can help.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

New toys are so much fun. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Go slow and steady do not start with anything to wide just plain Jane weaving(tabby) you will do fine. Congratulations On your new loom. Sounds like you just had a little one. lol lol You will notice weaving goes much faster then your knitting does. But most of all have fun. The warping will be interesting at first and seem like a long time it is. Do not give up you will do it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is so addictive. I remember I use to say, "I am only going to do one more inch" 7 inches later I was still at it. My stop button did not work very well.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank for your support.

I finished some work I needed to take care of this morning. My afternoon tasks are intermittent, so I am off to warp the wizard.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Enjoy your new toy. Many knitting yarns work well as both warp and weft depending on the size of reed you will be using. Looking forward to seeing your weaving projects.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh what fun!!! Enjoy!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new toy I am sure you will enjoy it


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations on the new arrival! Enjoy the learning process.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I finally have it warped, but for the last two days I have been doing fall garden cleanup. I hope to be able to play with it Saturday.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have fun. What are you making? Don't forget we want to see.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I have warped it with about a 6 in width of some inexpensive 2 ply carpet wool. My goal is to practice weaving evenly with good edges and maybe throw in a few pick up patterns just for fun. In the end I hope to have a few square cup coasters that I can practice a hemstitch on. Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good girl. Cool idea. I made a plain Jane weaving (tabby) of a table runner. It was I think 18" buy 27" white on white. Lots of mistakes. I learned about length and If you want a pattern you have to measure as you go. So the clips for letters the black metal ones work great for that. I measure put the clip on then I know where the next color goes or how much more I need to go. Kinda like a row counter. I'm still working on (Tabby) Plain Jane weaving as there were lots of mistakes on my projects easy to fix but way to many to do. My last 2 projects no mistakes so I will be playing with my pick up sticks on my next projects. I found a site for houses so I think that will be my next one.


----------

